

Show HN: My Google-Music-for-books webapp - CodexCloud - bieh
http://codexcloud.com

======
bieh
I launched this a week or so ago, it's neatly solved my annoyance at having to
juggle folders full of reading material between phone/tablet/laptop.

AddictiveTips did a nice writeup last night which explains how it works -
[http://www.addictivetips.com/internet-tips/codexcloud-
lets-y...](http://www.addictivetips.com/internet-tips/codexcloud-lets-you-
store-and-read-your-ebooks-anywhere/)

------
breathesalt
1) What file sizes can you realistically expect to upload? Please don't say
any size.

2) What's the storage limit?

3) How long will it be free? If always, how are you making money?

4) Are all books uploaded public?

5) What file formats are supported?

~~~
bieh
Good questions!

1) 20mb cap at the moment - typically ebooks are small though, <1mb. If I
start running out of space on the machine I'll re-evaluate that - for
reference, there's about 11gb used at the moment, with around 20k books total
uploaded. Plenty of capacity left.

2) See 1.

3) Free while it's in beta. I only launched a week ago, so there's still a
bunch of things that need to be done. And I'm not making money off it, but the
total investment is a small AWS instance and a domain name, so I won't go
hungry as a result of it quite yet :)

4) No. They're automatically sorted into public/private based on copyright
status at the moment. Fairly high up on my TODO list is a "make this private"
button for things that you upload.

5\. It uses Calibre (well, ebook-convert, part of the Calibre suite) behind
the scenes. So pretty much any document type should be able to be used. In
practice because I use epub internally, you'll get the best results with that
- and you won't have to wait for the conversion process when you upload.

------
sumukh1
Neat! I use dropbox currently for ebooks. Your splash page design is nice, but
I was disappointed when I saw the backend (mainly the logo)

~~~
bieh
Aw, what's wrong with the logo? It was the only bit of the design I did myself
:)

(the rest is based off Transdmin - <https://github.com/zapnap/transdmin>)

------
cleverjake
Have you looked at the ibis reader? I've used them for a while and I think
it's well executed, but not updated often.

------
teedog
How come both email and username are required to register? Also, I have to
login right after I just registered?

~~~
bieh
At some point soon I'm adding a 'follow other users public lists' feature,
hence the nickname.

And yeah, you have to login just after you register, perhaps I should change
that. You only have to do it once, though.

------
samrat
Will there be an iOS app?

~~~
bieh
You can use OPDS (<http://opds-spec.org/>) to sync with iOS - Stanza works
pretty well, although not so well on iOS5. Shubook works okay to read with on
iOS5, though it's not the best.

There's a few other pay apps too that should work (generally under some
'network library') function, though I haven't tested them.

